# Can Anyone take apart and put back together a Super G Plus?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Is there anybody who can disassemble an AFX Super G-Plus and put it back together and it runs?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Sure Jim all the time. Is this a trick question? Let us know what troubles you're having.

-Scott


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Jim,
When I learned how to do this, someone showed me the nifty, little armature removal tool. Here's one place you can find one...scroll....  and that will make it a lot easier. Frankly, you'll soon be able to do it with your thumbnails and fingers, but if you've got the older, black SG+ cars there's a much higher incidence of crackly sounds. 

Like SlottV posted: tell us what you're trying to do and he'll get you set up (heh heh heh). Once you get SG+ cars down, you'll love how easy they are to do basic work on.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I am relieved....Thanks.

I can get the G-plus car apart but the armature and magnets are giving me a fit going back in.

Does the armature, support plate and brush housing go in as one piece?

The magnets then stick to the armature. How are they supposed to seat and how does the magnet clamp hold them off the armature?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. is there a non breakable chassis other than the brittle black chassis?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I recently purchased the new less brittle grey plastic G+ chassis from Budsho cars at the last show.

Neal :dude:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Patience-take your time.Have the armature,magnets,endbell and timing bracket all put together as one peice.Gently spread the chassis and insert the motor components into the chassis and work them around till everything is seated into the chassis.Its a little tough at first but once you've done it a few times its a piece of cake.Take a look at a SG+ chassis that has not been taken apart before to get everthing in the correct order. The new grey chassis are sweet.I think they are on par with the BSRT G3 chassis!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> I am relieved....Thanks.
> 
> I can get the G-plus car apart but the armature and magnets are giving me a fit going back in.
> 
> Does the armature, support plate and brush housing go in as one piece?


Yes, the Armature, timing bracket = support plate, and endbell = brush housing all go in as one piece. Invest in the endbell tool, it will be your new best friend. 



Jim Norton said:


> The magnets then stick to the armature. How are they supposed to seat and how does the magnet clamp hold them off the armature?


RiderZ explained that just fine, as you get everything seated, the magnets will slide into their own slots and away from the arm. The G3 chassis from Scale Auto is an excellent replacement for them.

Once you have everything seated and in place again, make sure you have contact between those little nubs on the back of the endbell and your shoe hangers. I usually spread them out with an exacto knife or a small flat screw driver.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the information. What actually keeps the magnets from sticking to the armature? 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

The endbell has a little ring around the opening that keeps things in place when seated correctly as well as the bushing housing on the bottom.


----------

